# Picked up some walnut today from an auction



## RVA_Tyndall (Apr 13, 2019)

A family was downsizing and old off their shop at auction. Picked up some clamps and all this mostly black walnut lumber for $100!

Lots of potential blanks in this haul! I am going to have to learn how to make segmented blanks.


----------



## RVA_Tyndall (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## magpens (Apr 13, 2019)

That should make a few pens !!!


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 13, 2019)

That’s deserving of becoming furniture.
The offcuts and drops will make plenty of pens.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Apr 14, 2019)

Sweeeeet!!!  I love working with and the look of Walnut once it's finished.  Good deal on the price too.


----------



## RVA_Tyndall (Apr 14, 2019)

GaryMGg said:


> That’s deserving of becoming furniture.
> The offcuts and drops will make plenty of pens.





I need a planer before I try any serious furniture projects!


https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/rvatyndall/


----------



## GaryMGg (Apr 14, 2019)

RVA_Tyndall said:


> GaryMGg said:
> 
> 
> > That’s deserving of becoming furniture.
> ...



I see about 7 roughly 5” X 8’ walnut planks.
If so, that’s about 23 BF (board feet or foot) of timber.
I can make 24 blanks from 1BF —that’s 560 blanks.
Thinking out loud:

Might be a crime to cut all this into pen blanks.
Cherry pick the most highly figured for pens and store the rest until you have a jointer and planer.
:biggrin:


----------



## RVA_Tyndall (Apr 14, 2019)

Good idea. I also have stacks of white oak slabs from a tree that I had sawed up two years ago...  need some ideas on how to combine the two woods.

I have even more boards under the tarp...



https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/rvatyndall/


----------

